# Muting bei Lichtvorhang



## Larry Laffer (28 Februar 2018)

Erstmal vorweg : die Funktion und die Machart ist mir bekannt ... dachte ich.
Ich dachte bisher, dass 2 Muting-Lichtschranken bei einem Palettenförderer, die die Funktion des Lichtvorhangs überbrücken, jeweils auch Sicherheits-Lichtschranken sind UND das dieses beim Einsatz einer F-Steuerung dann natürlich auch über sichere Eingänge abgefragt werden.So machte es für mich Sinn - quasi nach dem Motto "eine Sicherheit durch eine einigermassen gleichwertige Sicherheit ersetzen.

Nun erhalte ich heute einen Plan von einem Zulieferer, der die Muting-LS nicht nur als (mehr oder weniger) Standard-LS ausführt sondern diese dann auch noch auf Standard-DI's verkabelt ... UND ... das Ganze geht zurück auf einen Ausführungsvorschlag von Siemens (für ziemlich exakt die Anwendung), der das genau so beschreibt und der in dieser Form auch absolut noch seine Gültigkeit hat.

Nun weiß ich natürlich, dass man gerne mal dazu tendiert, (bei Unsicherheit) etwas mehr zu machen als wirklich benötigt ... m in diesem Fall habe ich (intuitiv) da doch schon so meine Zweifel (wegen Gleichwertigkeit der Sicherheiten).
Kann mir da mal jemand etwas dazu schreiben ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## weißnix_ (28 Februar 2018)

Die Frage ist doch, was passiert beim Versagen der Muting-LS? Bleibt das Sicherheitslichtgitter außer Funktion?
Nach meiner Auffassung kann eine Sicherheitsüberbrückung wie auch immer selbst auch nur in einer Art realisiert werden, das ein Versagen ausgeschlossen ist mit dem PL der eigentlichen SF und keine zusätzlichen Gefährdungen schafft.


----------



## Ralle (28 Februar 2018)

Wir nutzen Sick M4000 Advanced mit UE403 (Mutig-Schaltgerät).
Dabei ist die Muting-LS m.E. selbst auch nicht sicher (blaue Ausführung) während LS und UE403 sichere Schaltgeräte sind.
Anscheinend macht Sick im UE403 selbst noch einmal etwas mit den Muting LS.

Fakt ist, diese Geräte sind zugelassen, es gibt eine Software für die Paramtrierung, bei welcher auch die Muting-Funktion (max. Bedeckungszeit, Reihenfolge etc. parametirert werden kann).
Würde ich jeder anderen Lösung vorziehen, da komplett vom Hersteller zertifiziert.


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Februar 2018)

Mein Lieferant nutzt da ein (anscheinend ähnliches) System von Siemens (SiGuard-Lichtvorhang), das in der beschriebenen Art betrieben wird.
Es machte mich nur "ein wenig" stutzig ...

Und nochmal :  ich hätte es technisch auch so gemacht - lediglich Sicherheits-LS für das Muting genommen und die dann auch auf F-DI's rückgeführt ...


Gruß
Larry


----------



## Howard (28 Februar 2018)

Also wenn es sich nicht um ein Muting mit gekreuzten Lichtschranken, sondern um diese Variante mit LS1 -> LS2 -> Lichtvorhang -> LS3 -> LS4 handelt, wo die Palette die Lichtschranken und den Lichtvorhang in der richtigen Reihenfolge betätigen und wieder freigeben muss, dann kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass diese LS nicht sicher sein müssen.
So nach dem Motto: dass die LS in der korrekten Reihenfolge kaputt gehen und dadurch das Muting deaktivieren, ist zu unwahrscheinlich (sowas kann bestimmt auch irgendwer berechnen).
Aber wenn du das System einkaufst, dann muss der Lieferant dir doch auch irgendwie das PL bescheinigen. Das macht Sick doch auch, wenn du dort einkaufst.


----------



## Tommi (28 Februar 2018)

Hallo Ralf,

hier ein Auszug aus der Vornorm CLS/TS 62046 zum Thema Muting:



> Der Steuerkreis, der die Überbrückungsfunktion ausführt, muss ein geeignetes sicherheitsbezogenes Leistungsniveau(SIL oder PL, siehe IEC 62061 oder ISO 13849-1) aufweisen. Die Leistungsfähigkeit der Schutzeinrichtung darf nicht durch die sicherheitsbezogene Leistungsfähigkeit des Steuerkreises beeinträchtigt werden, welcher die Überbrückungsfunktion ausführt.



Das heißt, Du brauchst eine sicherheitsgerichtete Steuerung für das Muting, welche idealerweise vom Hersteller des
Lichtgitters kommt, kannst aber Standard PNP-Sensoren anschließen, weil die von eben dieser Steuerung
überwacht werden.


----------



## SPS-freak1 (28 Februar 2018)

Zusätzlich zu den Sensoren und der eventuellen geforderten Reihenfolge und auch Gleichzeitigkeit kann ja auch noch ein zusätzliches Signal von der übergeordneten Steuerung zusätzlich verschalten werden. Somit kann ich auch relativ einfach einen hohen PL schaffen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 März 2018)

@Howard:
Es handelt sich um die von dir beschriebene Konstellation (also 1-2-LV-3-4) wobei ich dieser Variante aufgrund der aus meiner Sicht vorhandenen Störanfälligkeit auf alle Fälle die Variante mit den gekreuzten LS vorziehen würde oder, was ja auch geht "Sicherheits-LS - LV - Sicherheits-LS". Hier muss man dann "ein bißchen" F-Programm erzeugen (und F-DI's benutzen) - es ist aber auf alle Fälle (aus meiner Sicht) unanfälliger (aus Instandhaltungssicht).

@Tommi:
Danke für dein Statement.
Wie schon geschrieben hatte mich hier verwundert, dass das über nicht-F-DI's gemacht wird / werden darf ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Blockmove (1 März 2018)

Beim Muting gilt das selbe wie bei Zweihand oder Schutztürschaltern.
Du kannst normale Schalter verwenden, nur müssen diese eben überwacht sein.
Fällt eine Lichtschranke aus, dann funktioniert das Muting nicht mehr -> Sicherer Zustand.
Persönlich finde ich die Anordnung mit 4 LS besser als die gekreuzten. Aber das hängt natürlich von der Applikation ab.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Safety (1 März 2018)

Hallo Muting, ist eine Sicherheitsfunktion und muss entsprechend nach DIN EN ISO 13849-1 bewertet werden. 
  Ich habe immer Probleme mit dem Begriff „sichere Sensoren“, man benötigt je nach gefordertem PL ein oder zwei Kanäle die mit den Sensoren gebildet werden, sehr euch dazu den IFA Report 2/2017 Kapitel 8.2.22 an. Die Sensoren benötigen dann MTTFD Werte.
  Weitere Informationen findet man in der DIN EN 62046 (wie Tommi schon geschrieben) und in der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Tabelle 8.


----------

